# my little collection



## ProSmelter (Feb 4, 2012)

heres a pic of some of the small pieces and pickers(lol) that I have found in some purchased paydirt on ebay...man I have to get a cheaper hobby...i think it weighed in around .8 grams..I havent processed my fines yet....


----------



## ericrm (Feb 4, 2012)

how much paydirt did you process to have your .8g


----------



## ProSmelter (Feb 4, 2012)

5 lbs from Arizona...that was a joke....a few ounces from Colorado, and a 4 ounce bag from Alaska..the best of all of them! all in all around 75 bucks in paydirt total, but I still have the fines to do too.


----------

